# Introducing Sven & Sin.



## Bruschnazzy (Apr 30, 2015)

My new members and first pair of rats. Was wondering if I'd be able to get conformation on their colors? I'm preeeetty sure, but Sven (the not black and white one, lol), I was a little confused on the webpages as a couple looked similar to him. Sin is very friendly already, and is always on the move and grooming, and coming to see me, while Sven is the shy guy, but slowly coming out of his shell and is getting a bit more curious.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome, your rats are adorable!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow, great shots! You have some handsome little men!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow! Those are two of the cutest ratties I've ever seen! Nice pics!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Adorable! Awesome pics too!  ;D


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are very adorable! Great names too. Hmm Sven is hard to tell the color from the pics. I would guess maybe beige?


----------



## Bruschnazzy (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you, I though Beige, but on the webpages I looked at, he resembled Fawn too - but I thought coming from Petco, the more generic choice would probably be more likely.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful rats but please keep a close eye on Sven. In the pictures to me Sven's eyes look a little protruding. Likely you wont have a problem but protruding eyes are a symptom of a few different illnesses. It may just be caused by the move and a slight reaction to something in your house or a mild virus. Please don't panic or anything just be aware.


----------

